# G3 iBook internet connect problem



## Gooram (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, the problem is as follows: I have had both my mac pro and my iBook G3 connected to a wireless internet connection (via their built in airport cards) for a long time. Yesterday I reinstalled OS X on my iBook to 10.1, when I tried to connect to my wireless network, using the password that I know to be correct, it said "incorrect password". I then upgraded the OS to 10.3.9 (which i believe is the best OS for an iBook of that vintage) and it still would not connect but instead gave me the message "there was an error joining the selected Airport network." I know that the wireless connection is working because it is running on my MacPro, I also know that my password is correct because I can see it in my Mac Pro keychain and have used the same password for a long time. 
I'm trying to connect to a D-link wireless router connected to a Speedstream modem.  Very frustrating, any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gooram (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't have the necessary version of airport software. Earlier versions than 3.3 don't support WPA encryption.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2008)

Good that it's connected now  I didn't even remember WPA was added so recently, feels like it has been there forever.


----------

